# Silkie Roo, sitting on eggs



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

My silkie is over a year old, not breeding, with hens or roosters, not laying eggs, or crowing, so I don't know if it is a male or female, I got 2 of them as babies, my other one is defiantly a hen, she has been laying since summer, but this one....nothing....
Though it will sit on eggs and protect them with its life!









And these are all the eggs it's been sitting on for the past 2 days!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am thinking this one looks like a girl! Sounds like she might want to be a mom and probably won't quit being broody until you let her hatch. LOL They do not lay when they are broody so maybe that is why you are not getting eggs from her???? But funny thing is, I have 2 non-bearded white boys that raised a chick together. So, if this one is a boy, he might end up being a good mom like my boys were!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

At a year old, you will see spurs on the inside of the legs if it is a male. So there you go!! Look and see. Now, Silkies have 5 toes, and a spur is just above the ankle on the inside of the leg. I'm sure you knew that, but just in case anyone else didnt...


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Believe it or not but my Silkie hen has spurs!! It's crazy I know but sometimes it happens


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry to have to report this news but "hawk" was killed today by a large hawk! Poor little thing was ripped to pieces and left, dang thing didn't even eat him..









This was one of my favorite silkies too!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh darn, I am so sorry!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss also!! If you put a crow decoy in your yard then the hawks won't come by! For some reason they hate crows


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh Amanda I am so sorry. Silkies don't have much of a chance against any kind of predator. 
I hate hawks, I wish it was legal to shot them.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh gosh that's terrible news! My heart goes out to you! I have sillies too. I can't imagine how awful you must feel! Nasty hawks! I hate them! Wish we could shoot them. So sorry again for your loss!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Kokoschicks said:


> I'm sorry for your loss also!! If you put a crow decoy in your yard then the hawks won't come by! For some reason they hate crows


what a great tip! thanks. i lost my first little hen to a beautiful but deadly hawk, right under my nose in broad daylight.


----------

